

The Open Network - wave
http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-committers/2009-January/000331.html

======
shutter
The nut of it:

    
    
        Ten months, seven trips to MSU, six blown fuses and about $60,000
        later, I'm proud to introduce you all to Snakebite: The Open Network!
        A network of around 37-ish servers of all different shapes and sizes, 
        spread over three sites, specifically geared towards the needs of
        open source projects like Python.
    
        Every CPython, Jython, IronPython and PyPy committer will have access 
        to every development server on the network.  I've also extended the
        offer to prominent Python projects like Django and Twisted.
        
        Eventually, I'll invite other open source projects to participate
        (Apache, Subversion, MySQL, Postgres, etc), but the network is my 
        gift to All Things Python, first and foremost, so Python projects
        will always get preferential treatment.
    

Great idea.

